# انشاء الله النكت تعجبكوا



## tasoni queena (2 فبراير 2010)

*-سأل الأب ولده الراسب للسنة الثانية على التوالي : لماذا رسبت ؟
قال الولد : " لأن المدرس أتى بنفس أسئلة العام الماضي


2-الابن : هل تعلم يا أبي أنني الوحيد الذي أجاب على سؤال المعلم اليوم !
الاب : وما هو السؤال ؟
الابن : من الذي لم يكتب الواجب

3-مره طفل بيقول لابوه بابا بابا قاله نعم يا سيدى قاله بابا هو انت جبتنى ازاى قاله بص يا حبيبى احنا حطينا حبة سكر تحت السجادة صحينا الصبح لقيناك قام الولد جايب حبة سكر ووضعهم تحت السجادة صحى الصبح لقى صرصار قاله لو مكنتش ابني كنت قتلتك

4-واحد غبي عنده ارق ومش عارف ينام....قال له صاحبه عندي لك طريقة للنوم مؤكدة...عد من واحد الى خمسميه... أخونا مكدبش خبر... وأول ما الدنيا ليلت راح للسرير وبدا يعد .. واحد .. اثنين .. ولما وصل الى ميه وتسعة وتسعين ...كبس عليه النوم … قام جري غسل وشه ورجع للسرير يكمل العد

5-سألو واحد بخيل طحن: تعمل ايه لو الدنيا برد؟ قال: أروح جنب الدفاية. قالو: ولو الدنيا بردت أكتر؟ قال:أقرب من الدفاية. قالو: ولو بردت أكتر؟ قال: ألزق في الدفاية. قالو: طب ولو نزل تلج؟ قال: أشغل الدفاية بقى وأمري لله

6-واحد بخيل قال لابنه : إنجح السنة دي وانا أجبلك كورة .. الولد شد حيله ونجح .. أبوه إشترى له كورة .. وقال له : طب لو نجحت السنة الجاية أنفخها لك

7-تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد
اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً

8-صعيدي بالغلط دخل متحف للفن الحديث
توقف عند احد اللوحات وسأل أحد المنظمين جنبه
ايه الشكل المرعب ده، هو ده الفن اللي بتسموه حديث؟
رد المنظم : دى مراية يا أستاذ

9-نبويه بتنادي بأعلى صوتها من البلكونه على جارتها: الحقوني حماتي عوزه تنتحر وترمي نفسها من الشباك !
قالت احدي جاراتها: وانتي مالك يا نبويه
قالت: الشباك ما بينفتحش


10-واحد بيقول لصاحبه: شايف الست اللى واقفة هناك دى ؟بتضرب كل يوم جوزها بالجزمة !!
قال له: وعرفت ازاى ؟؟
رد: اصلها مراتى

يارب النكت تعجبكم *​


----------



## marcelino (3 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههه

حلووووووين
​


----------



## tasoni queena (3 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههه

حلووووووين
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا مارسلينو على المرور الرائع*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (3 فبراير 2010)

*



7-تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد
اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً

أنقر للتوسيع...

 
ههههههههههه
جامدين جدا 
شكرا على النكت يا تسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك*​*
*


----------



## tasoni queena (4 فبراير 2010)

*



			اقتباس  	



	7-تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد
اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً



ههههههههههه
جامدين جدا
شكرا على النكت يا تسونى
ربنا يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

انت عارف الصعايدة بقى

شكرا على الرد الجميل

الرب يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## نونوس14 (4 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدين*
*ميرسى يا تاسونى*
*ربنا يفرح قلبك*


----------



## coptic hero (4 فبراير 2010)

*جامدين جداااااااااااااا*​


----------



## مرمر . مارو (6 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوي​


----------



## طحبوش (6 فبراير 2010)

جميلة جدا شكرا ليكي 

بس ايه الطالب الجميل ده في اول نكتة هههههههه


----------



## dodoz (6 فبراير 2010)

*ميرسى ليييكى ياقمررر*
*نكت جميلة  موووت*
*يسوع يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## hjjgki (6 فبراير 2010)

ميرسى على النكت الجميلة دى


----------



## *koki* (6 فبراير 2010)

هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههه
ههههه
لا جامدين بجد​


----------



## kalimooo (7 فبراير 2010)

*ههههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا تاسوني
*


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااامدين
ميرسى يا تاسونى
ربنا يفرح قلبك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا نونوس على الرد الجميل

*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			جامدين جداااااااااااااا
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا يا كوبتك على الرد الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههههههههههههه حلوين اوي
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا مرمر على المرور الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			جميلة جدا شكرا ليكي

بس ايه الطالب الجميل ده في اول نكتة هههههههه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الاسئلة صعبة هيعمل ايه جاتله السنة اللى قابليها برده كانت صعبة

شكرا طحبوش على الرد*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ميرسى ليييكى ياقمررر
نكت جميلة موووت
يسوع يبارك حياتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا ليكى انتى على المرور الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ميرسى على النكت الجميلة دى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا على المرور الجميل*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			هههههههههههههه
ههههههههههه
هههههههه
ههههه
لا جامدين بجد
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كوكى على ردودك الجميلة*​


----------



## tasoni queena (8 فبراير 2010)

*



			ههههههههههههههههه
حلوين يا تاسوني
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


شكرا كليمو على ردك الجميل*​


----------



## نفرتاري (8 فبراير 2010)

> 7-تحطمت طائرة صغيرة تتسع لراكبين فقط فوق احد المقابر بالصعيد
> اخوانا الصعايدة انتشلوا 500 جثة وما زال الحفر مستمراً


 

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*
*كلهم تحفة*
*بس دى اجمد واحدة فيهم*
*هههههههههههههههههه*
*ميرسى يا جميل*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## عاشقة البابا كيرلس (8 فبراير 2010)

ههههههههههههههههه
جمال تاسونى تسلم ايدك


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *كلهم تحفة*
> *بس دى اجمد واحدة فيهم*
> *هههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


 
ههههههههههههه

شكرا يا قمر لردك الجميل​


----------



## tasoni queena (25 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههه
> جمال تاسونى تسلم ايدك


 
شكرا عاشقة لردك الجميل​


----------



## الملكة العراقية (25 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههه
حلوين اووووي
مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


----------



## ارووجة (25 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههه ميرسي


----------



## النهيسى (25 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا 

روووعه جداا

هههههههههههه​


----------



## روماني زكريا (25 أغسطس 2010)

tasoni queena قال:


> *-
> 
> 
> 
> ...



جامده اوي النكته دي  يا تاسوني

شكرا ليكي​


----------



## ++ كاترين ++ (25 أغسطس 2010)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلوين جداااا
يسلمو يا قمر


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (27 أغسطس 2010)

*هههههههههههههه*
*بت مالكيش دعوة بصعايدة لا ياكلوكي*​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههه
> حلوين اووووي
> مرسي ليكي يا قمر​


 
شكرا الملكة العراقية لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> هههههههه ميرسي


 

​ههههههههه

شكرا ارووجة لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> شكرا
> 
> روووعه جداا
> 
> هههههههههههه


 
ههههههههههه

شكرا استاذ نهيسى لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> جامده اوي النكته دي يا تاسوني​
> شكرا ليكي​




ههههههههه
​شكرا رومانى لردك الرائع​​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> حلوين جداااا
> يسلمو يا قمر


 
شكرا يا كاترين لردك الرائع​


----------



## tasoni queena (28 أغسطس 2010)

> *هههههههههههههه
> بت مالكيش دعوة بصعايدة لا ياكلوكي
> *




ههههههههه اوعى تكونى منهم

لا متقلقيش انا قدها ده كلام فى سرك هاااا ههههههههه

شكرا روكا لردك الرائع​


----------



## فادي سعد (31 أغسطس 2010)

> -سألو واحد بخيل طحن: تعمل ايه لو الدنيا برد؟ قال: أروح جنب الدفاية. قالو: ولو الدنيا بردت أكتر؟ قال:أقرب من الدفاية. قالو: ولو بردت أكتر؟ قال: ألزق في الدفاية. قالو: طب ولو نزل تلج؟ قال: أشغل الدفاية بقى وأمري لله




اكثر  وحدة ضحكتني


----------



## tasoni queena (31 أغسطس 2010)

> اكثر وحدة ضحكتني


 
ههههههههه

شكرا فادى لردك الجميل​​​


----------

